# Reps in rented Accomodation



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

just wondering how many people out there live in privately rented accomodation with reps?

we are due to be buying a flat, but things dont always go as planned so may have to end up renting, but most places say no pets.

I have asked a few agents and they have said it should not be too much of a problem as its not like cats and dogs where they have an effect on the house, but they all said they were not 100% sure.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm in rented and have over 100 snakes, 2 cats, 2 dogs, 10 rats and 10 hedgehogs :lol2: My landlady made me pay a full 2 months rent as a bond which to be honest could probably recarpet and repaint the whole house, and most of the furniture (certainly all of any value) is my own, so not a lot to damage.


----------



## Jaymond (May 7, 2008)

Hey, I'm in a shared house and my landlord is totally fine, he's got a cat anyway and he was only worried that the cat would get in and eat my gecko! lol but i'm one of the lucky 1's. I think i read on here somewhere that there is a loop-hole in the tenancy agreement that means that you are allowed to keep them without asking becuase reps are classed as a hobby and not having a domestic animal. I would double check the thread, think it was in the snakes section, although not a 100% sure. 

I'm sure most landlords are ok with them as they don't make any noise, not mess and don't smell, I had a housemate that had tropical fish and that was a right mess, bloody grit and crap in the bath and there was a really weird humming noise from his room aswell! and my landlady was fine with it! 

Good luck with it all!! 

Jay x


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Ohh sounds interesting about it just being a hobby. I just never asked and hope they don't find out.


----------



## Chelle230 (Apr 9, 2008)

we're in rented, we had a lot more than in the sig when we moved in, the landlord was great about it


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

were in rented acom and all the landlord only wants is that there well looked after and that we look after them


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm in rented, and am not allowed to keep furry pets. The agent said its because of the smell, fur and damage they can do. They are fine with the snakes, it all down to individual landlords, my last landlord didn't care what I had, and I had 3 cats and 2 dogs.


----------



## chameleon_keeper (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep, in rented....was honest and explained it to the landlord who is facinated by them but doesn't mind as long as the house is well looked after


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

when i was looking for a shared house (currently im "technically a lodger" long story) most places that said no pets after speaking to them said well when we said no pets we ment cats dogs and things that smell like ferrets. i would just ask.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

retri said:


> we are due to be buying a flat, but things dont always go as planned so may have to end up renting, but most places say no pets.


When you buy your flat get your solicitor to check the lease for any covenants relating to keeping pets in the property.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Depends on the landlord and depends on the pet. I've taken a parrot (because it's caged) with permission to holiday rentals where normal pets aren't allowed. I currently have a snake with us for 3 academic years while his owner's at uni as the landlord won't let him have it.


----------



## *Sazzle* (Aug 1, 2008)

I live in rented and with the agency I am with you can have anything you like in the house. ALL of the furniture in the house is mine and most of the floors are laminated, so no carpet to ruin. Works out quite well. 

As said before, it all depends on what agency/landlord you go with. If they do say no pets they are generally talking about 'normal' domestic furry pets that free roam your house. I think most people will allow rep as they dont cause any damage whatsoever.


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

when we first moved in it was a big no from our landlord when we asked if we could have pets ,but after we had been living there for a year and had not wrecked the place they gave in and let us have a dog. i think they would rather keep us hear now knowing we are good tennants than take a chance and loose us over small things like pets


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

we do we are only aloud 1 cat who on earth only has 1 cat lol if the bloke found out what we really had he would go mad


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks guys! we've now purchased a place! :2thumb:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I am in rented...

I asked for letter from my housing association to state I could keep several small lizards and snakes as long as they were in secure vivariums...

that way noone can say a thing..

YAY


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

we are in rented accom ( a ground floor flat ) our landlord knows and is fine with, i have a bunny which is kept outside, that i havent asked about but, none of the neighbours ever use the commum garden, and he is litter trained, which i clean out every two days, total clean once a month, so theres no smell whatsoever, i think as long as u are clean etc no one can really moan. Id never have a dog there, as its not fair on the dog, as garden isnt secured for it not to get out, but everything else is fine. The man upstairs has a tort he puts out on the balcony, that makes more noise and mess than all of ours put together :lol2:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

We live in Rented Shared accommodation and our landlord is great, he even let have one of the rooms totally as our reptile room. :2thumb: 
We have a cat as well


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

im gonna be moving into a house with some mates next month and when i said to the landlord "i have some pet salamanders and a lizard is this a problem" his response was "as long as its not furry and wont :censor: on the carpet its fine, by the way would u like to buy a milk snake im looking to get rid of mine"


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

my landlord is a tosser , they knew i kept lizards and someone has just moved in down stairs and found about 6 crix , so now im being evicted


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> my landlord is a tosser , they knew i kept lizards and someone has just moved in down stairs and found about 6 crix , so now im being evicted



good luck in the search to find somewhere else hopefully you'll find some1 more understanding


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

Gotta say i have privetely rented for years now and although we had problems in the past with furry pets we have had no problem from anyone concerning our reps as long as nothing was DWA.The way they see it is they are going to be in vivs all the time and wont do any damage to the property in any way and having snakes we have not had mice in the house for over 10 years so it works both ways in all honesty.Most of our landlords have come round not to see what the property is like but to have some fun handling the snakes


----------

